# Remove anal glands. Advice needed, please.



## Boscorelli (Sep 25, 2010)

We took our 16 month old Golden, Bosco, to the vet today for a general check up and also to set a date for him to be neutered.

The vet told us that Bosco's anal glands did not look good at all and he had to express them. This is the first time this was done to Bosco. The vet then advised me to have the glands removed. He offered to do this at the same time as the neutering, so that Bosco would need only 1 operation.

I was and am quite shocked by this. I had never heard of having the anal glands removed. I thought quite a lot of dogs needed to just have them cleaned out every once and a while. We live in Switzerland and although I am okay with holding a basic conversation in German, I found myself a bit overwelmed and did not really understand all the vet was telling me.

I hope someone on the forum can give me advice or share their experiences. Has anyone had the glands of their dog removed? Is it not a bit of a drastic measure as he has only had the anal glands expressed once? Are there any other things I could do?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I had it done on a dog before I found out how very dangerous it is. Luckily she was fine, but it didn't stop her from scooting . We later found out her problem was food allergies. I would never do this again, just too risky. Maybe some on the Vets here will chime in too.


----------



## Boscorelli (Sep 25, 2010)

Claire's friend: thank you for replying. I will have to google it some. Hearing it is a dangerous procedure makes me even more reluctant to take the vet's advice. 
When you say it was caused by a food allergy, do you mean that it is possible for a dog to have a problem properly emptying his anal glands due to an ingredient in his food?
I am asking, as I changed Bosco's food just over a month ago. Same brand (Acana) but different protein source: from salmon to chicken.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

IMO you should run away from this veterinarian asap--and don't let him/her do your dog's neuter! 

Anal sac removal is a risky procedure and can damage nerves, definitely not routinely recommended here in the states and certainly not on a young puppy with no underlying disease. A full anal sac does not warrant removal of the sac or gland, it just means the dog needs them expressed manually. I wouldn't do it without a second opinion and a better underlying reason, such as cancer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would suggest you might want to get a Second Opinion from another Vet or even a third.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Bae Lee kept getting infections in her anal sacs. We found out later the infections were cause by her scooting on her butt because she was so itchy. I had been giving her Missing Link, but after Allergy testing we found out she was allergic to almost everything in it. Once we put her on Duck and Potato all her itchies cleared up as did her staph infections. Most of my dogs have had to had their AS emptied a time or two during the course of their lives.


----------



## Boscorelli (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you all for the quick replies. I will take your advice and find another vet. It seemed like a great place, modern equipment, clean, with 24 hour emergency service and all. But this experience really has left me very confused and worried.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I had it done on my angel boy before I knew how dangerous it was, but he was fine afterwards. The reason for his having it done at age two was because his anal glands got infected about every three weeks, and the minute he was off antibiotics, the infection returned. I would absolutely not let anyone remove your dogs anal glands if he's had them impacted once. And yes, I agree that it can be food allergies. Chicken is a frequent culprit with our breed!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know that you should particularly find another vet, but this issue is worth an in-depth conversation. If you can find someone to translate for you, the vet could explain their reasoning and you could explain effectively why you don't want it done. I would switch foods, though, as it's probably not coincidence that the dog has a problem with his glands soon after switching foods.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I think removing the glands is only an option for very chronic problems. I wouldn't do that if he just needed them expressed once... I've never even heard that before.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have never had to do this but have been told by several people that removal of the anal glands is dangerous and can cause future problems. It should only be considered as a LAST RESORT if there is constant infections(not just full glands). We had one of our dogs who had to have his gland expressed quite a lot. We finally were able to relate it to allergies and it solved our problems. DON"T DO IT!


----------



## Boscorelli (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for all your replies! We will NOT have his glands removed. I was shocked when the vet made his recommendation and your stories confirmed that it is not a good idea (to say the least).

We will go back to the salmon based food he was on before and also will start to add some fibre to his diet as i read on this forum that that might make a difference as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Please keep us posted on both his neuter and also how the dietary changes work out for the anal sacs. 

Some dogs do need them expressed more often, even despite adding fiber and controlling allergies. I've never been brave enough to tackle it myself though...due to the stink! My current Golden expresses them himself, sometimes when I'd rather he not like when he expressed them in the waiting room of his ophthalmologist and then he sat on my feet and got the stuff on my blue jeans. :doh: That was a very stinky appointment.:yuck:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We only recommend it as the last resort... the last dog I recommended it to, was coming in every 2 weeks and developed an inflammatory polyp from all of the licking and scooting. I would NEVER recommend it right off the bat... wait and see if there IS a problem. And if a dog isn't licking or scooting, I never empty them as I believe if it is not broken, don't fix it. Our practice does not do the surgery, but we have board certified surgeons. My husband's practice does do the surgery and have had successful results. In your shoes, at this moment, you are correct to not do it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> IMO you should run away from this veterinarian asap--and don't let him/her do your dog's neuter!
> 
> Anal sac removal is a risky procedure and can damage nerves, definitely not routinely recommended here in the states and certainly not on a young puppy with no underlying disease. A full anal sac does not warrant removal of the sac or gland, it just means the dog needs them expressed manually. I wouldn't do it without a second opinion and a better underlying reason, such as cancer.



I totally agree. Usually a different food or added fiber will help if there is a problem. Your dog is way to young for such a drastic procedure.

Run, don't walk! away from this vet.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> I think removing the glands is only an option for very chronic problems. I wouldn't do that if he just needed them expressed once... I've never even heard that before.


I agree. I use preventive measures. I feed my dogs carrots, give them work, and if I think that the AS are full I will express them myself. I got info on expression on the internet and my vet also demonstrated the technique for me.

The work for me means lots of running as I feel that this uses the muscles and helps the glands empty.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Please keep us posted on both his neuter and also how the dietary changes work out for the anal sacs.
> 
> Some dogs do need them expressed more often, even despite adding fiber and controlling allergies. I've never been brave enough to tackle it myself though...due to the stink! My current Golden expresses them himself, sometimes when I'd rather he not like when he expressed them in the waiting room of his ophthalmologist and then he sat on my feet and got the stuff on my blue jeans. :doh: That was a very stinky appointment.:yuck:


Latex gloves, long sleeve shirt, old jeans, and have the washing machine empty, door open, detergent ready, clothespin on the nose and you're good to go!:crossfing


----------



## Boscorelli (Sep 25, 2010)

gdgli said:


> Latex gloves, long sleeve shirt, old jeans, and have the washing machine empty, door open, detergent ready, clothespin on the nose and you're good to go!:crossfing


Sounds just LOVELY :yuck:
Having young messy kids, this sounds just like the thing that was missing from my work around the house list. Some stinky AS expressing. Great!


----------



## Boscorelli (Sep 25, 2010)

I tackled down every dog walker I met today and asked them which they vet they use. One vet sounds soemone who mainly deals with cows and the occassional pet.... They said he was cheap. Think i will pass on that one 

But two ladies with beautifully looking dogs recommended a vet not too far from us who apparently only gets praise. She is married to an englishman which will make the communication on more compleated issues also easier. I will visit her next week to check it out and if she indeed seems good then we will do the neutering there. 

I did have two people commenting on my current vet saying that he is known for pushing products and procedures and they more or less said that he was too money driven. 

With regards to the glands, I will ask her for her recommendations and in the meantime I will go ahead with the extra fibre (i got my hands on a container called Pro-Fibre from Protexin) and slowly transition back to his previous kibble. He aleady gets lots of daily of-leash runningas we life in a rural town with lots of hiking trails, fields and forest. So we will keep the exercise going

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Boscorelli said:


> I tackled down every dog walker I met today and asked them which they vet they use. One vet sounds soemone who mainly deals with cows and the occassional pet.... They said he was cheap. Think i will pass on that one
> 
> But two ladies with beautifully looking dogs recommended a vet not too far from us who apparently only gets praise. She is married to an englishman which will make the communication on more compleated issues also easier. I will visit her next week to check it out and if she indeed seems good then we will do the neutering there.
> 
> ...


Very smart move. I'm glad you got some good recommendations.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

gdgli said:


> Latex gloves, long sleeve shirt, old jeans, and have the washing machine empty, door open, detergent ready, clothespin on the nose and you're good to go!:crossfing


Actually, with our Barkley we decided the vet techs could do a better job since he was a squirmer....we figured it was the best $20 we spent! Of course those poor vet techs were probably in the back drawing straws to see who got the "honors" :yuck:. It actually took 3 of us--me or hubby, and two vet techs to accomplish it. 

The vet techs taught me how to get rid of the odor afterwards--either a spray of Genta spray or take a cotton ball or pad, wet it down with ear cleaner fluid and then wipe it away--it works on the dogs but not on my clothes!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Feeding a raw diet can help keep the anul glands expressed and healthy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You need fiber in the diet to bulk up the poop to help the anal sacs function. However, if the secretion isn't watery as it should be, when it is toothpaste texture, they do not empty well on their own.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> You need fiber in the diet to bulk up the poop to help the anal sacs function. However, if the secretion isn't watery as it should be, when it is toothpaste texture, they do not empty well on their own.


That's certainly been my experience here- Barkley had lots of fiber yet his secretion was toothpaste texture and couldn't empty without help. Toby's are watery and so he expresses them when he poops and when he knows it will be embarrassing--such as on my blue jeans waiting for an eye doc appointment. :yuck:


----------



## Boscorelli (Sep 25, 2010)

Mmmm...interesting. As i was holding on to Bosco's head at the vet, I have no idea what consistency it was. I did see that the paper towels looked spotty, so it was defenitely not all clear. 

We have been adding the recommended amount of fibre to his diet, and today his stool was like pudding. He has that every now and then anyway, so I am not sure if it has anything to do with the fibre. i have not changed his food back yet as I always need to order it so it takes a few days to arrive.

I like the raw feeding principle, however the price of meat and fish is so extravagant over here that it is out of the question.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Excellent sleuthing. Glad you got some good recommendations. 

I had never heard of removing anal sacs til I saw your thread, but my immediate thought was, remove them?? Really??


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Dogs who have off and on loose stool are more apt to have issues with their anal sacs as loose poop doesn't help to empty them!!


----------



## Boscorelli (Sep 25, 2010)

Sally's mom: as i am learning/reading up more and more on this subject i realise this might indeed have something to do with it. 
Bosco has always had the pudding or soft-ish stool on his puppy food. That was our main reason for changing him at about 11 months to pacifica from Acana food. He did a lot better on that, although it would still happen at times. 
For example: one our long morning walk he will always stat with a normal stool but then at the end of the walk he will do one pudding one. 

Aaaahhhhrrrrr! Why is dog food such a tricky thing?! 
Anyhow, I will visit this new Vet later this week and will discuss this with her as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Boscorelli said:


> Sally's mom: as i am learning/reading up more and more on this subject i realise this might indeed have something to do with it.
> Bosco has always had the pudding or soft-ish stool on his puppy food. That was our main reason for changing him at about 11 months to pacifica from Acana food. He did a lot better on that, although it would still happen at times.
> For example: one our long morning walk he will always stat with a normal stool but then at the end of the walk he will do one pudding one.
> 
> ...


I hope you get answers about the poop! I don't want to muddy the water but our Barkley, with the anal sac issues, always had nice solid poops. Our Toby, with no problems in his anal sac releases (other than bad timing) has what you describe with Bosco--solid stool at the beginning and then soft stool. After a lot of discussion with his vets and some changes in his diet we did an expensive blood test to test his digestive enzymes when he was 6 1/2 years of age--turns out he has a cobalamin and folate deficiency. We are supplementing now and retesting and I hope to find his "normal" at his next test in November. He will need to be injected with cobalamin and receive folic acid supplements for the remainder of his life. Your guy's much too young for that though.


----------

